# Under Arrow Clickers



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Pull chain type will work.

-Grant


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

The one's I've seen are nothing more then a piece of piano wire, usually connected in some fashion to the opposite side of the site window, bent to in front of the bow to the front of the shelf. The arrow just slips under the bent end in front of the bow and when it clicks it hits the front of the shelf and the arrow shoots over the top of it.. Other than that--what Grant said.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

I have a magnetic under wire style


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Here is one that works


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Here is another shot


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

One more picture


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Bruce do you have a picture of it


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

Bruce K said:


> I have a magnetic under wire style


Hi Bruce, I've managed to get hold of one of these. Does the arrow sit under the wire? Cheers


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

hi Blakey it must to meet IFAA rules , depending on the rest you are using you can set it up either inside or outside the arrow

Is it the L shaped one with a 3 magnets in it ?


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

Bruce K said:


> hi Blakey it must to meet IFAA rules , depending on the rest you are using you can set it up either inside or outside the arrow
> 
> Is it the L shaped one with a 3 magnets in it ?


It's got 2 magnets. What are IFAA rules. I can only get the picture, not words. The only way I can get mine to work is if the wire holds the arrow down from on top? Cheers


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

can you reverse the magnets


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Do you think that you can post a picture of it, Bruce or Blakey ?


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

i have to ask what is the arrow clicker????


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

1. Barebow - Recurve and Compound (B.B)
a. Bow, arrows, strings and accessories shall be free from sights, marks, blemishes or laminations which could be used for aiming.
b. An adjustable arrow rest may be used to control the space between the arrow and the face of the bow window.
c. The use of stabilisers shall be permitted.
d. One permanent nocking point only is permitted which may be marked by one or two
nock locators.
e. No mechanical device will be permitted other than one non adjustable draw check and/or level mounted on the bow, neither of which may extend above the arrow.
f. All arrows used shall be identical in length, weight, diameter, fletching and nocks, without regard to colour, with allowance for wear and tear.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Arch said:


> i have to ask what is the arrow clicker????


A clicker is a device to tell the archer they have drawn the arrow to the correct length, and to cue the archer to release the arrow.

In most versions, the arrow tucks behind the clicker, which springs toward the riser and makes a noise when the arrow is withdrawn from behind it during the draw cycle.

The simplest kinds of clickers are a piece of spring steel attached above the arrow, on the sight window, and pointing downward, towards the shelf. But this type of arrow is not legal in shooting styles that don't allow sights (because it could itself be used as a sighting aid) and so this discussion is about how to construct a clicker that meets the requirement that it does not extend more than 1/4" above the arrow.


----------

